# Μία λέξη με δύο τρόπους.



## LoraLanguage

Γεια σας!
Υπάρχουν κάποιες λέξεις που μπορείς να γράψεις ή να προφέρεις με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Τώρα θέλω να ρωτήσω για αυτές. Π.χ σαν "οκτώ" και οχτώ", "εννέα" και "εννιά", "επτά" και "εφτά", "σκέπτομαι" και σκέφτομαι", "η βελανιδιά" και "η βαλανιδιά", "συγγνώμη" και "συγνώμη", "το ταξίδι" και "το ταξείδι", "μακριά" και "μακρυά", "το τρένο" και "το τραίνο", "η πίττα" και "η πίτα"... Θέλω να ξέρω κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιός τρόπος είναι πιο διαδεδομένος και εσείς ποιο προτιμάτε.
Εγώ λέω:
1. Στην αρχή, εγώ έλεγα πάντα "οκτώ" αλλά έπειτα κατάλαβα ότι "οχτώ" είναι πιο διαδεδομένο (έτσι μου είπαν) και άρχισα να το λέω με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αλλά ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να συνηθίσω.
2. Συνήθως λέω "εννέα".
3. Πάντα λέω "επτά".
4. Ξέρω ότι λέγεται "σκέφτομαι" αλλά έχω τη συναντήσει και με "π".
5. Πάντα λέω "η βελανιδιά".
6. Πάντα γράφω "συγγνώμη".
7. Πάντα γράφω "το ταξίδι".
8. Πάντα γράφω "μακριά". Ποτέ δεν έχω δει τη λέξη γραμμένη έτσι "μακρυά" ή τουλάχιστον δε θυμάμαι. Αλλά είδα αυτό το παράδειγμα στο βοήθημα που χρησιμοποιώ.
9. Εδώ δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Νομίζω ότι γράφω "το τρένο".
10. Εδώ επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά μάλλον διαλέγω "η πίτα".

Και πείτε μου πάλι είναι το κείμενο που έγραψα σωστό, παρακαλώ!

Και θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα. Πώς να πω στα ελληνικά "Words that can be written and pronounced in different ways."; Αρχικά θέλησα να γράψω αυτή την πρόταση αλλά μπερδεύτηκα...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γενικά μπορείς να βρεις συχνότητες λέξεων σε αυτήν τη σελίδα:
http://hnc.ilsp.gr/statistics.asp
Κάνε κλικ σε «Στατιστικά», τότε επίλεξε «λήμμα» και γράψε τη λέξη (χωρίς «space» χαρακτήρες).
Το κείμενο σου μου φαίνεται σωστό (αλλά είμαι αρχάριος στα ελληνικά), εκτός εδώ:


LoraLanguage said:


> έχω τη συναντήσει


Εγώ θα το έγραφα έτσι: «την έχω συναντήσει». Νομίζω ότι η θέση των λέξεων πρέπει να είναι έτσι.


----------



## sotos

Πολλές λέξεις λέγονται και γράφονται με δύο ή τρείς διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Συνήθως η διαφορά είναι μεταξύ καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής. Μή ψάχνεις ποιό είναι το "σωστό". Όλα σωστά είναι, ανάλογα με το ύφος της γραφής ή της ομιλίας.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Thanks for this link, διαφορετικός!
I will check how it is correct! 

I know that all of the words are correct, sotos! But I want to know what a native speaker thinks. Because I noticed that some of the opportunities that I prefer are not so widespread! Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

Συμφωνώ με τον sotos, δεν είναι θέμα σωστού ή λάθους, με εξαίρεση μία ή δύο περιπτώσεις. 



LoraLanguage said:


> Εγώ λέω:
> 1. Στην αρχή, εγώ έλεγα πάντα "οκτώ" αλλά έπειτα κατάλαβα ότι "οχτώ" είναι πιο διαδεδομένο (έτσι μου είπαν) και άρχισα να το λέω με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αλλά ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να συνηθίσω. <<και τα δύο λέγονται, το "οχτώ" είναι πράγματι πιο διαδεδομένο>>
> 2. Συνήθως λέω "εννέα". << και το εννιά λέγεται συχνά>>
> 3. Πάντα λέω "επτά". << πιστεύω ότι το εφτά λέγεται συχνότερα>>
> 4. Ξέρω ότι λέγεται "σκέφτομαι" αλλά έχω τη συναντήσει και με "π". <<και τα δύο λέγονται, με "φ" πιο συχνά, με "π" είναι πιο αρχαιοπρεπές>>
> 5. Πάντα λέω "η βελανιδιά". <<κι εγώ. Το "βαλανιδιά" μόνο σε παλιά βιβλία το έχω συναντήσει>>
> 6. Πάντα γράφω "συγγνώμη". <<αυτό είναι και το σωστό. Παρόλο που προφέρεται "συγνώμη", πρέπει να γράφεται "συγγνώμη">>
> 7. Πάντα γράφω "το ταξίδι". <<κι εγώ. Τη γραφή "ταξείδι" έχω να τη δω πολλά χρόνια>>
> 8. Πάντα γράφω "μακριά". Ποτέ δεν έχω δει τη λέξη γραμμένη έτσι "μακρυά" ή τουλάχιστον δε θυμάμαι. Αλλά είδα αυτό το παράδειγμα στο βοήθημα που χρησιμοποιώ. <<κι εγώ "μακριά" γράφω. Αλλά παλιότερα έβλεπα και το "μακρυά">>
> 9. Εδώ δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Νομίζω ότι γράφω "το τρένο". <<ναι "τρένο". Τη γραφή "τραίνο" έχω να τη δω κι αυτή πολλά χρόνια>>
> 10. Εδώ επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά μάλλον διαλέγω "η πίτα". <<το ίδιο, όπως και τα παραπάνω>>






LoraLanguage said:


> Υπάρχουν κάποιες λέξεις που μπορείς να γράψεις ή να προφέρεις με διαφορετικούς τρόπους.


Σωστά το έγραψες.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον sotos, δεν είναι θέμα σωστού ή λάθους, με εξαίρεση μία ή δύο περιπτώσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σωστά το έγραψες.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια! "Εφτά"... αλήθεια;  Εντάξη, θα το θυμηθώ! Το ξαναπώ, εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν είναι θέμα σωστού ή λάθους! Απλά ήθελα να καταλάβω κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιά λέξη είναι πιο διαδεδομένη!


----------



## kipseli8

LoraLanguage said:


> Γεια σας!
> Υπάρχουν κάποιες λέξεις που μπορείς να γράψεις ή να προφέρεις με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Πώς να πω στα ελληνικά "Words that can be written and pronounced in different ways."; Αρχικά θέλησα να γράψω αυτή την πρόταση αλλά μπερδεύτηκα...



Λέξεις που μπορείς να γράψεις ή να πεις με διαφορετικούς τρόπους.
Αν και το δικό σου είναι σωστό ,αυτό ακούγεται πιο ελληνικό.


----------



## LoraLanguage

kipseli8 said:


> Λέξεις που μπορείς να γράψεις ή να πεις με διαφορετικούς τρόπους.
> Αν και το δικό σου είναι σωστό ,αυτό ακούγεται πιο ελληνικό.


Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!


----------



## bearded

@Perseas 
Above you have written ''me exèresi mìa ì dhyo periptòsis'' (with the exception of one or two cases).
My question: would 'periptòseon' (genitive) be wrong instead of 'periptòsis' in your phrase?
Can you please explain the difference? Is 'periptòsis' an apposition to 'exèresi' and therefore in the same case?
Many thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> @Perseas
> Above you have written ''me exèresi mìa ì dhyo periptòsis'' (with the exception of one or two cases).
> My question: would 'periptòseon' (genitive) be wrong instead of 'periptòsis' in your phrase?
> Can you please explain the difference? Is 'periptòsis' an apposition to 'exèresi' and therefore in the same case?
> Many thanks in advance for your reply.


Good question.
It is «με την εξαίρεση + gen.», but «με εξαίρεση + acc.». I assume that the latter is colloquial but I 'll try anyway to look if I come up with something better.
«με εξαίρεση + gen.» would sound very strange; I would definitely add a «την».


----------



## Live2Learn

There are at least two other phrases that are similar to *με εξαίρεση*:

*με βάση*: Να μπει ένα τέλος στις διακρίσεις *με βάση *_την καταγωγή_.

*με σκοπό*: ...*με σκοπό *_την προώθηση_ της θεσμικής συνεργασίας μεταξύ των δύο χωρών.


----------



## bearded

Thanks, Live2. Is it possible that these expressions work or are considered as prepositions? Me exèresi  like ''excepted'', which would explain the subsequent accusative...


----------



## Perseas

L2L is right. 
I 'd  like to say that the function of «με εξαίρεση» reminds me of "excepting" (εξαιρώντας) or "except for".


----------



## Live2Learn

The same thought crossed my mind, too. In fact, English has variants for all three phrases:

with the exception of = except for, excepting
on the basis of = based on
with the aim of = aimed at


----------

